# indian rootbeer extract



## jammur9 (Feb 24, 2011)

heres another i have no idea about    remeber i am new so pleaseeeee help me


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 25, 2011)

I know there was a Bakers Indian Root Beer Extract. It was one of the Hires competitors. This may be one or a different product. I guess it would need a label to be sure.
 Generally things with Indian are a wanted but I think it's fairly common.


----------



## coboltmoon (Mar 21, 2011)

It came in amber too


----------

